
Mercury Transit Live Streaming TV (begins 11:12 UTC, 12:12 BST) - jsingleton
http://www.cosmos.esa.int/web/cesar/streaming
======
jsingleton
You can now see it in these live images:

[http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_halp...](http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_halpha_large_latest.jpg)

[http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_visi...](http://cesar-
tools.cosmos.esa.int/sun_monitor/image_hel_visible_large_latest.jpg)

------
jsingleton
Direct stream is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM688ZNSyWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM688ZNSyWQ)

